# رد على موضوع كيفية التعامل مع برنامج artcam



## salah_design (24 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبة لجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
لا اعرف لماذا بعض الاخوة عندما يطرحون موضوع لا يستمرون بمتابعته والرد على الزوار والمشاركين 
ارجو من جميع الاخوة الذين يطرحون مواضيع ان يستمروا بالتواصل مع المشاركين حتى يتسنى للجميع الحصول على الفائدة
ارجوا من الاخ منير ان يتابع الموضوع الذي طرحة وهو بعنوان كيفية التعامل مع برنامج artcam فقد طرحت سؤال من فترة ولم اجد الرد لغاية الان 
شاكر للجميع 
ولادارة المنتدى


----------



## alaadrita (25 يناير 2010)

ولا اى حد هيرد احنا من امتى وبنطالب بدورة الارت كام او اى كتاب تعليمى او اى شرح ومع ذلك مفيش اى حاجة خالص عاوزينحد يهتم بالموضوع دا بجد والله المستعان


----------



## grafidustrial (25 يناير 2010)

احنا المفروض نخاطب المشرفين وبس و دة دورهم.


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

alaadrita قال:


> ولا اى حد هيرد احنا من امتى وبنطالب بدورة الارت كام او اى كتاب تعليمى او اى شرح ومع ذلك مفيش اى حاجة خالص عاوزينحد يهتم بالموضوع دا بجد والله المستعان


وانا معك يا اخي الكريم وان شاء الله نجد من يستمع لنا وينيرنا بعلمه ولا انسى جهود الاستاذ ابو بحر ولكن خطابه لمن يعرفون ولهم خبرة بالبرنامج فهو يعطي العلم لمن اكتسب خبرة في البرنامج وانا اشد على يده ونرجوا ممن لديه معلومات يفيد من هو مبتدأ 
شاكر لك مرورك اخي العزيز


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

grafidustrial قال:


> احنا المفروض نخاطب المشرفين وبس و دة دورهم.


شاكر لك مرورك اخي الكريم وانا بدوري اضع يدي بيدك بمخاطبة المشرفين وانا على علم بانهم لن يرموا بكلامنا عرض الحائط لانهم وضعوا المنتدى للفائده ونشكر جهودهم


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> وانا معك يا اخي الكريم وان شاء الله نجد من يستمع لنا وينيرنا بعلمه ولا انسى جهود الاستاذ ابو بحر ولكن خطابه لمن يعرفون ولهم خبرة بالبرنامج فهو يعطي العلم لمن اكتسب خبرة في البرنامج وانا اشد على يده ونرجوا ممن لديه معلومات يفيد من هو مبتدأ
> شاكر لك مرورك اخي العزيز


 شكرا لك يا اخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (25 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخ صلاح


شكرا لمرورك اخي ابو بحر 
ولكني اقول من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكره الله 
فوالله لم اقصد بكلامي اي مديح او محاباه لشخصك ولكنك تستحق الشكر والثناء على خبرتك التي تضعها بين ايدينا بدون عناء او جهد


----------



## سعــــد ss (26 يناير 2010)

*سؤال عن برامج الـcnc*

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## salah_design (27 يناير 2010)

سعــــد ss قال:


> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


دائما وابدا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بس لم افهم من القصد من ردك


----------



## سعــــد ss (28 يناير 2010)

> بس لم افهم من القصد من ردك


 
حياك الله اخي صلاح 
كنت اتابع موضوعك واريد ان اكتب موضوع جديد 
فارتكبت خطأ وجعلت موضوعي في مشاركة في الرد على موضوعك
ثم عدلت المشاركة وكتبت لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
وكتبت موضوع جديد.

فقط لاغير


----------



## salah_design (1 فبراير 2010)

سعــــد ss قال:


> حياك الله اخي صلاح
> كنت اتابع موضوعك واريد ان اكتب موضوع جديد
> فارتكبت خطأ وجعلت موضوعي في مشاركة في الرد على موضوعك
> ثم عدلت المشاركة وكتبت لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
> ...


شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## محمد الهادى عبده (3 فبراير 2016)

اريد موقع الاستاذ ابو بحر وجميع الاساتذه على اليو تيوب


----------



## am123go (14 فبراير 2016)

تفضل اخي هذه الروابط لبعض الصفحات في اليوتيوب و بالتوفيق
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0BJeqhcIvpkyKb61pp0Bb1yfYjwFEQGs
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0BJeqhcIvpn-XsCVWCDm_yAlzdVXgoN7


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIN-LFDUwM0X2-cwrcV1f1yeLxSgGZn5t

و بالتوفيق


----------

